

Bootstrap Design for Hacker-Founders - webwright
http://www.tonywright.com/2007/bootstrap-design-for-geek-powered-startups/
This post was a response to a fellow YC Winter '08 founder, but I figured it might be valuable to other folks, so I threw it up on my blog.
======
dcurtis
This is an awesome article. Lots of people confuse graphic designers with
interface and user experience designers, and they often end up with shitty
applications with pretty outer shells.

Good user experience and also pretty: wufoo.com

Pretty, but lacking user experience: imthere.com

Awesome UI: cdbaby.com

Sadly, bad user experience ("noprocrast" implementation), also not pretty
(though simple): news.ycombinator.com

~~~
dcurtis
Ahh, not cdbaby.com's default style, this one: <http://cdbaby.com/?css=plain>

------
german
Have you guys noticed the text highlight in Firefox! That's great CSS!

------
brianm
"As a startup, the first thing that you'll need is a logo."

Umh.

~~~
webwright
I was talking about from a design perspective... I think that's obvious given
the topic of the post, but I suppose I could clarify it. Jeeez. Nitpick much?

~~~
brianm
:-)

I still say "umh" to that. Are you more likely to use an app by a company with
a good logo, or an app with a good ui?

~~~
tel
Brand development is still deadly important. No one is going to use your site
if they can't remember it. If your competitors are on par with you feature-
wise, the one with the stronger brand is going to win.

That being said, if your opponents _aren't_ on par with you feature-wise,
well...

